# Rhizome Give away - Vic



## Yob (22/6/13)

Starting to have a dig around the garden and re-pot / raise garden beds. First one to be dug up is my 2nd year POR which has largely been grown out of some sort of loyalty to my area.. Im not going to re-pot all of this monster so if someone wants to pick up a portion of it you are more that welcome to.





Still got about another 5 varieties that will be dug up in the coming weeks.

Yob


----------



## 431neb (22/6/13)

Good on you for giving these away Yob. 

You really are cutting your own grass so to speak. I'm glad your business aspirations haven't dampened these contributions to the home-brewing community. Good one.


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

Ha! See how shit I am at business!! 

I'm going to split this one up into 3, will wrap the roots and if no interest by Monday will be going in the green waste.

Next one to be dug up will be the Victoria, cascade, EKG, Canterbury Goldings (100 year old mother plant), tettenanger, Chinook and Fuggles..

Cheers


----------



## unclebarrel (22/6/13)

Hey Yob. I am close by to you and am interest in a couple, cascade and chinook to be exact. PM me when they are dug up and I will come over to grab them, and also place an order with hopdealz while I'm there mate !


----------



## stakka82 (22/6/13)

Have you brewer with the cantebury goldings yob?


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

No I havnt mate, only got the zome quite late in last season, I suspect the zome has grown quite a bit since I got it.


----------



## breakbeer (22/6/13)

I'll keep an eye on this thread coz I'm keen as for a Cascade 'zome


----------



## Camo6 (22/6/13)

Good on you Yob, very generous. I just tidied up my backyard and have limited myself to three varieties but sooo want more.


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

Found a spare hour and have dug up the Smurto Victoria, I think I split this into 4 or 5 to give away (or swap for a bottle of ya finest would be acceptable)

Pickup preferred as I havnt got the time to pack / post etc.


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

^^^^^^Bump for the evening crew^^^^^

Green waste day is Wednesday, if nobody has them by then, they will be going to the big green hop yard in the sky (5 available)


----------



## Mardoo (23/6/13)

Shiz, I'll take 2 then! I'm in Melbourne. Pick up???


----------



## surly (23/6/13)

Hey Yob, very interested in giving growing hops a go.
Where abouts are you located?

I am sure I can contribute one of my "finest" bottles (this means nothing as I only have the one brew at the moment and it could be questionable in quality).


----------



## DU99 (23/6/13)

a Vic sounds good


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

Mardoo said:


> Shiz, I'll take 2 then! I'm in Melbourne. Pick up???


Yeah mate, Ringwood East, PM for details or I can take to the GB Tuesday night as I will be there playing pool between 6 and 8?



surly said:


> Hey Yob, very interested in giving growing hops a go.
> Where abouts are you located?
> 
> I am sure I can contribute one of my "finest" bottles (this means nothing as I only have the one brew at the moment and it could be questionable in quality).


Done, as above.. you can get a Victoria and a pride of ringwood at this point as they are the only 2 Ive dug up.



DU99 said:


> a Vic sounds good


No worries mate, as per PM will meet you in the city


----------



## hoppy2B (23/6/13)

I'm interesting in knowing what the difference is between EKG and the Canterbury Golding. I have Golding and didn't know there was more than one stain, if that is what you are saying. 
I'd be interested in getting some of the Canterbury Golding down the track if it differs from mine. If anyone gets some of it off you and grows it and has rhizome they would be willing to send through the post in the future I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

there is some arguments about it, however, this zome was taken from a 100 year old plant that has gone wild from an old dis used Victorian farm, I believe it's growth is quite extensive over a large area... it was for this reason I sought out this plant, it's historical value and interest.

I'll giving to only selected people by written and signed in triplicate agreement. Thanks for the heads up.

by the way, what paperwork did you need to fill out to send zomes overseas Hoppy2B?


----------



## Whiteferret (23/6/13)

Pm sent re victoria.


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

All Victoria's gone pending pick ups.

WF first reserve.


----------



## hoppy2B (23/6/13)

Yob said:


> there is some arguments about it, however, this zome was taken from a 100 year old plant that has gone wild from an old dis used Victorian farm, I believe it's growth is quite extensive over a large area... it was for this reason I sought out this plant, it's historical value and interest.
> 
> I'll giving to only selected people by written and signed in triplicate agreement. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> by the way, what paperwork did you need to fill out to send zomes overseas Hoppy2B?


Wow sounds like an amazing hop plant there. :blink:

Hops overseas? I have no idea what you're talking about. h34r:


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

Tsk tsk tsk mr pants on fire...


----------



## Yob (24/6/13)

Camers just shat itself so can post any piccies, 

Tett. 3-4 _*SOLID*_ zomes

Canterbury Goldings, most gone by PM already, 1 spare.

_*pickup only*_.. Ive barely got the time to re pot these things let alone pack and send


----------



## Whiteferret (24/6/13)

Yob said:


> Camers just shat itself so can post any piccies,
> 
> Tett. 3-4 _*SOLID*_ zomes
> 
> ...


Coming soon to hop dealz freshly dug zomes h34r:




just joking Yob you've enough to do already. 


and your spreadin the love. :wub:


----------



## Yob (6/7/13)

Ive got 4 Chinook Rhizomes to go, 1 is a "Super Zome", part of the main 'knot' and 3 are shoots.

Ive still got 2 more Chinooks to dig up, so dont panic, there will be more. As before, pickup preferred as Ive not got the time to faff about packaging them 





:icon_cheers:


----------



## unclebarrel (6/7/13)

Hey Yob, 

I can swing by anytime this arvo if that works for you, got a mate keen on growing too, could take a couple of the shoots off your hands.


----------



## Yob (6/7/13)

I think this week's are all spoken for.. Will let you know in half hour mate..

Cheers


----------



## unclebarrel (6/7/13)

No sweat mate.

If none are spoken for in the next few weeks let me know.
You're doing a great thing for the brewing community.

Catch


----------



## Yob (6/7/13)

Yep, still a couple available 

Cheers


----------



## unclebarrel (6/7/13)

PM sent


----------



## Yob (31/8/13)

Dug up my last chinook, 4 groups to give away, (1 taken already) any not taken by next weekend Im going to plant out in some storm water rivulet thingo's in my area to see if they take off wild.. been eying off a couple of locations.. h34r:

as before, I havnt the time to package / post, so will be pickup only, PM to sort it out




Ive still to dig up, 1 EKG and 1 Fuggles, hopefully tmoz.

Cheers


----------



## Jboy_ (5/9/13)

Hey there yob,

im new to this forum. And if you got any Rhizomes i would like to start my garden going.

cheers Jase


----------



## Yob (5/9/13)

Where abouts are you mate?


----------



## 1974Alby (5/9/13)

how did you go with the ekg and fuggles Yob? if you have one of either left I would like to give it a try. Im in Geelong but could send a self addressed post pack?


----------



## Yob (5/9/13)

Havnt dug em up yet mate, hoping to get time this weekend.

Have to get time this weekend.. Other plants are popping up..


----------



## Yob (7/9/13)

dug up both the Fuggle and the Goldings today, there is a small rhizome from the Goldings (others were spoken for) and I rekon a half dozen of the Fuggle remain.

As previously, I dont really have time to post and package so a pickup is the preferred option, next weekend I will either toss them or plant them wild in the area.

thats the last of mine dug up and replanted so there will be no more until next winter.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Danwood (7/9/13)

Can I grab a Fuggles pls, mate?

I'll grab it with the other hops when we've arranged a collection.


----------



## Yob (7/9/13)

Ja mon, will chuck one in the fridge for you.


----------



## Chris Roscoe (2/10/13)

i know im late on the rhizomes train, but im planning on putting some in the ground this weekend, Any chance that there's some Chinook Rhizomes or EKG... or anything for that matter? I wanna buy some galaxy off you to if you have any in stock.

Cheers!


----------



## Yob (2/10/13)

I actually discovered I had a couple of zomes in the fridge last night.. Up the back behind the Kegs, one is spoken for but the other is available... and has been growing...

You'll have to pick em up though mate.. I may have a sneaky pack of galaxy somewhere, shoot me a PM and we'll sort it out


----------



## Yob (5/10/13)

So, I pack, 2 Chinook Rhizomes that are eager and looking for some dirt. Last ones Ive got for the year.

Come get em if interested.. otherwise next weekend, I'll probably take a walk down the rivulet and plant em out wild and see what comes of them.

h34r:


----------



## Yob (5/10/13)

I think you may have missed the point of this thread mate, Im trying to* give away* rhizomes...

Dont spose you'd delete your post and put somewhere in the sales section?

Hope your back comes good man.


----------



## Black n Tan (5/10/13)

sorry yes, spotted that after I posted. Post deleted.


----------



## Yob (5/10/13)

Cheers mate, no drama, hope the back comes good..

Are you still able to Brew?


----------



## Black n Tan (5/10/13)

still brewing. rigged up a gantry (sliding door mechanism) and pulley system to lift the malt pipe out of the braumeister and lift the fermenter into my fermentation chesty. Back is coming good but need the bone graft to knit. Still need beer in the meantime! Thanks for asking.


----------

